# Greetings from a student!



## carlfredrick (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone! My name is Carl Fredrick and I'm a student pursuing the Film Scoring certificate program at UCLA Extensions. I am also interested in songwriting, arranging and producing. I moved here a few months ago from the east coast. My Sibelius instructor, Mark, turned me onto this community. I believe he's also a mod here.

In my box, I'm running PLAY for my EWQL stuff, Kontakt 4 and 5 for my NI and Sample Logic stuff, Massive 3 for my synths, and Battery 3 and SsdSampler for my drums. 

I run in Windows and my DAW of choice is Studio One 2 Professional by Presonus, although in college I was taught on Logic. I have a license for DP8. It's installed and up-to-date on my PC but that software is a monster (IMO very un-intuitive) and after unsuccessfully fiddling around for about 6 hours, I've since put off learning it.

I'm eager to learn from this community, and to provide whatever feedback that I can. Looking forward to meeting all of you!

http://www.carlfredrick.com


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Carl, welcome to this forum, and nice to have you here!

Feel comfortable to discuss anything, probably best in seperate threads. I'm sure if you'd start a thread like 'DP8 help needed' or the like in the production sub-forum you would get quite some contacts to composers that love it and can help along.

Best, Hannes


----------



## carlfredrick (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Hannes,

Thanks for the response. I forgot to check 'Send me an e-mail when a reply is posted'. Is there an option to automatically send notifications for any conversations in which I am involved?

-Carl


----------

